# Bike racks Rapido 770F



## toddie10 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi i have fittings on my van for a Fiamma back box does anyone know if i could use these for fittings for a Fiamma pro C bike rack thanks
Toddie10


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*racks*

Hello,

We had fittings on our Eura Mobil and we put a Pro C onto these. The fittings were factory fit.

What are the fittings like?

TM


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

If your back box is fitted to the same mounting points as discribed in my post to your other thread which are the correct Rapido mounting points then it should be fine. Other than those points you are only bolting through the Wall of the van which can be unstable without labouring a point!


----------

